# Surprise feeder bin boys <3



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

So yesterday I went to an old pet store I haven't been to in ages to look for toys for my guys. Since they now have full range of the DFN,. it was pretty empty. While there, the owner asked if I had rats, I told him I had 3 boys. He asked if I was interested in a couple more? I told him sure, since 4 is the number I'd prefer to have. I like even numbers lol So he took me to the back where they keep the feeders. He told me he had taken a few out of the feeder bin because they had great personalities and didn't want them to be feeders. He opened up this big wooden bin and I noticed a bunch of tiny mice. Then he lifted a hut and there were 3 small rats. He plopped a black berkshire in my arms, then a capped dumbo (still not sure on color) He let me walk around with them for a bit and they sure were sweet little guys. A bit scared of course, but very curious and out going. He put them back and out of curiosity I asked about the feeder babies. I know some people have great success with feeders and just wanted to try now that I was in the mindset. I reached in and about 40 baby rats bolted. It was really sad actually. But a sweet little capped dumbo came to my hand and nibbled my fingers. He looked identical to the one in the mouse cage. The guy saw this and plopped him into the mouse cage with the others. After a while I told him I'll take the capped baby in the mouse cage. He asked if I was sure I wouldn't take two? I told him I would think about it. He put the baby in an old cricket shipment box (_nasty._ If that is what "pet" rats are taken home in I cringe to think of what the poor feeders are shipped home in). 

When I got home to take him out I found TWO babies. Both capped identical babies. I don't know how it happened, I checked my receipt and I was only charged for one so my only thought is after he put the baby in the box, I started playing with the feeder babies again and he was talking to me about them so when we stood back up, he saw the second identical one, forgot he already packed up my baby and popped that one in the box as well. Who knows, maybe he just reeeallly wanted those babies to get homes. He did seem like he really enjoyed the rats and felt bad about them being feeders. 

Anyhow, I now have two new babies. And by babies, I mean _babies_. I'm guessing around 6-7 weeks? They are just slightly bigger than my girls were when I got them at 5 weeks. They are adorable! And so sweet. Understandably scared but curious, adventurous and have no sign of an illness what so ever. I will continue to watch for illness since I did here some wuffling breathing from a couple others in the feeder bin. But so far, they seem perfect =]

I just have a couple questions. Is my guess on age correct? Or roughly? It's hard to tell in the pictures but maybe the videos can give an idea of size? Also, they look to be rex coated, curly whiskers, slightly curly, thinner fur. The fur is not thin, just thinner than my other standard coated boys. One seems to have slightly straighter fur than the other, will he maybe become standard coat as he gets older? Or curlier? It's seriously adorable either way, I've never seen a rex in person. Also, coloring is throwing me off. They seem to have a single color, but some patches are darker and some lighter than the uniform color. Are they just molting or is this some strange variety I've never heard of? They are really beautiful little guys, I'm excited to see how they turn out =]


Now, pictures and videos! Also, no names have been chosen, suggestions are welcome. I have a few ideas but I'm still open =] I'm learning how to tell them apart but for now it's a bit hard. One has a pretty gnarly kink in his tail from an old break (poor baby) and he is a bit more skittish ( he was the one left in the feeder bin) but just as sweet with time.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Https://vine.co/v/Mb5aZmgLbZe

https://vine.co/v/Mb5aVZhbFQT


two short videos of the new boys


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh wow they are adorable. Little twins x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

They really are, hard to tell the little dudes apart. But I'm learning their personalities and for now, I have the kinked tail to help. Little kinky tail also has a slightly more noticeable white mark on his head and less curly fur. Also, for now I have them on the adult oxbow supplemented with fresh cheese, meats and egg, would that be okay for a little while until I get in for the young rat oxbow?


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Call me weird but I think "little kinky tail" is such a cute name haha! If it were me I'd probably end up calling him something silly like Kinkajou or just Kink. They really are gorgeous babies! I have my 3 boys but I would love another or two but I'm not allowed at the minute. I've never had babies that young before, mine have always been around 4 months when I got them, so I have no idea about good for them. I'd presume it'll be fine though. Have fun with your lovely new littlies! They're so lucky to have been saved by someone like you. I can't bear to think about all the feeder rats that get sold as food. I'm so glad we don't have them here in the UK.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

I like Kink!

And the rex coat is soo awesome! You are lucky!

(also now you need one ore to make it even numbers...;D)


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

How cute! They are simply adorable!


----------



## Borntorodeo (Feb 28, 2014)

They are precious!!


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

They are gorgeous! My heart melted when reading how two little ones were in the box. I havge a funny feeling the sweet store clerk popped another one in there to save his life.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

They are cute! They look like my hooded rex dumbo. I named him Chrome. Chrome was a petsmart rat, and I just couldn't resist a gray dumbo rex. My other two boys Nugget and Dash are also feeder bin rats from ( I am embarrassed to say) petland. But feeder bin rats need love too. And surprisingly so far have been pretty healthy. Although one did come home with a uri that required antibiotics( which I almost expected they would have) and he has been fine ever since.Ratties are so addictive! Lol Congrats on saving two more precious little ratties!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks guys  they hung out in the bonding pouch for a while last night and did great. Until I realized they pooped in it a ton and got it all over themselves >_< we'll have to work on that lol


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are absolutely adorable!! My Matilda is a velveteen rex and the curlier of the two looks like Matilda did when she was little. She's lost some of her curl now that she's aged but she's still got some kink and waves in her fur and her whiskers are still curly but not as much as they were. Your boys may lose some curl but they shouldn't lose it all


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I was wondering about the velveteen type actually. I read a small bit on it last night and wonder if the curlier boy (now named Moose) could possibly be velveteen? I dont know enough about it to say though. Both have curly fur and whiskers so I can say I'm sure both are rex but they are still so young and I don't know much about the rex variety. I knew just enough to know when my first boy was plopped in my arms that he was a rex. The little surprise boy just happened to be a slightly less curly twin lol I'll have to do some more looking to figure them out. Their strange coloring and coats have me intrigued.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

A little update, little kinky tail is now called Ozzy. He is probably the braver and more social of the two even though he was the one left in the feeder bin with a broken tail  I had originally called the other boy Moose but it didn't fit so I've named him Scout. He seems brave a lot of the time but its almost like Ozzy is sending him on little scouting missions to see if its safe, then Scout will bolt back to the hiding spot and Ozzy will pop out and explore. They totally rely on each others actions and emotions. Total twins. It just awes me that little Ozzy was left in the feeder bin while Scout was "saved". It really breaks my heart to think that my sweet Ozzy has gone through so much but is also so sweet and brave, but still would have been snake food had I not showed up and asked to look at the feeders as well. Breaks my heart even more to think how many of those 40 babies could be incredible little ratties if given the chance...


----------

